# Hollowgram SL and Si and SiSL2



## ARPRINCE

I currently have a Hollowgram SL MKV on my Synapse Alloy 5 105 and will soon get a CAAD12 with Si + OPI SpideRing. 

What is the main difference (besides chainrings) between SL and Si? I reckon SiSL2 is the top Hollowgram crank.

Reason I'm asking is because I want to buy crank tools so I can do maintenance by myself. Would the following work for both SL and Si? What else would I need? 

KT013 Crank Removal
KT012 Spider Lock Removal
KT011 BB30 Removal
KT010 Bearing Innstaller.

Any recommendation for a bearing press tool?

TIA.


----------



## tlg

The tools are the same.

Check out this video from crank removal. You don't need a special tool. Standard crank puller and wooden dowel works.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29wu4S-PPdg


----------



## ARPRINCE

GR8 link - Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## terbennett

The Si isn't a Hollowgram; The SL and SiSL2 are. Big difference between Si and SL is weight. As mentioned, the SL uses Hollowgram crankarms. Your crank will be a downgrade from what you currently have. The 0PI spiderring rocks though. I'd swap that to your Si crank arms.


----------



## ARPRINCE

terbennett said:


> The Si isn't a Hollowgram; The SL and SiSL2 are. Big difference between Si and SL is weight. As mentioned, the SL uses Hollowgram crankarms. Your crank will be a downgrade from what you currently have. The 0PI spiderring rocks though. I'd swap that to your Si crank arms.


From the CAAD12 ULTEGRA specs (Cannondale website).


CRANK

Cannondale HollowGram Si, hollow forged, w/ OPI SpideRing, BB30a, 52/36


----------



## terbennett

ARPRINCE said:


> From the CAAD12 ULTEGRA specs (Cannondale website).
> 
> 
> CRANK
> 
> Cannondale HollowGram Si, hollow forged, w/ OPI SpideRing, BB30a, 52/36


My apologies. That model used to have FSA chainrings, which I have on my 2015 CAAD 10. It is Hollowgram. Cdale also has an Si for 2016 that isn't a Hollowgram on the 105 equipped models


----------



## gaff

confusingly according to Cannondale (for their 2016 models) their is a Si hollow forged (eg CAAD 12 Disc Ultegra)
and a Si (no hollowforging mentioned) (eg CAAD12Disc 105)

The non hollow forged Si (105 disc) is the one with the large graphics and comes with FSA rings

Si, hollow forged, has OPI SpideRing
SiSL (which doesn't appear until HM Dura Ace 1 Supersix) has SpideRing SL
SiSL


----------



## terbennett

gaff said:


> confusingly according to Cannondale (for their 2016 models) their is a Si hollow forged (eg CAAD 12 Disc Ultegra)
> and a Si (no hollowforging mentioned) (eg CAAD12Disc 105)
> 
> The non hollow forged Si (105 disc) is the one with the large graphics and comes with FSA rings
> 
> Si, hollow forged, has OPI SpideRing
> SiSL (which doesn't appear until HM Dura Ace 1 Supersix) has SpideRing SL
> SiSL


To support and add, the Hollowgram SL is no longer made. If it were, it would sit between the Si Hollowgram and the SiSL2. Not sure why it was discontinued, because it was a great crankset.


----------

